# Highliner Foods (HLF.TO)



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought this stock had a thread. I couldn't find it. To me this is oversold. I need to add to consumer staples and this one looks tempting. Curious to hear what others are doing. Have a feeling I will burn through my cash position before I want to but I hate to miss out on the upswing. Probably have 2-3 weeks is my guess.

Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what effect will this TPP thing have on HLF?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Haven't studied it much but last quarter was very weak. On top of that it was mentioned in a G&M as a short idea last week, with the promoter of the idea stating that acquisitions have masked a deteriorating overall business. This probably contributed to the decline.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The biggest talking head pump for this stock last couple of years has been Barry Schwartz of Baskin Financial.
Stock has more than doubled for him since 2013.

Interestingly, he fully agreed with the thesis of the short seller.
He now believes all those concerns are valid, and would like to see the company bought out & managed better.
For that reason, Schwartz continues to hold.

Above is based on his appearances on BNN - I have no personal position in this stock.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe there are some big funds shorting this stock. They buy most of their food in US and sell a ton in Cdn, which is a bad trade. Higher prices also hit volumes. Interesting opportunity, but I think you can't ignore the stock movement and there seems to be no bottom, so why not wait? It hit a 52 week low on Friday, and they say that the first 52 week low is not the last.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

It has been added to my watch list. I can hold off till December to decide. If we have an October rally, as it looks like it is starting out to be, I can add to energy stocks.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> Stock has more than doubled for him since 2013.


Only if you don't count the last couple months.

I think Barry Schwartz is the best person to use in an investing game of "do exactly the opposite". I like his no nonsense approach, but he seems like the last person to know things aren't going as planned.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

^ fair enough. In any case, with most BNN talking heads, I find they recommend a stock long after they have bought and made most of their gains.
They won't tell you what they are doing _currently_.
Based on his recent comments, I wouldn't be surprised if he had slowly started unwinding his position a few months ago.


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been debating whether to get into HLF but there is something nagging that just keeps me from pulling the trigger. I've also been watching CLR but haven't pulled the trigger on it either. I already have a couple in the consumer staples industry with AGT and PBH. Both of these have performed very well for me and I continue to hold.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I would think Clearwater Foods should be a decent buy as they own their own fishing fleet, cheap diesel has to be helping, as does operating in our Can buck . I m looking for an entry point.


----------



## mazarax (Oct 2, 2017)

*Up hard, why?*

HLF.TO is up hard today (+5.42% at the moment.)
Does anyone know why?
I can't find any news that came out about the company.

Thanks!


----------

